# Mosquito bites have me itching out of my skin



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I got bombed BAD my mosquitos one night when I was out filling water troughs and caring for the livestock. I am covered with itchy bites. I applied tea tree oil to them today and that has helped a little, but a few of the bites are just screaming at me! Any suggestions for herbal remedies? I tried taking Benadryl but that hardly helped.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I get temporary relief using hot water. I know this sounds crazy but it works. I turn on the hot water till it gets hot enough that I can't put my hand under it. Then I just hit the bite with that hot water for a couple seconds and do that three or four times...and the itch is gone. Maybe the hot water over stimulates the nerve endings. Not sure why it works. But the water must be too hot to tolerate for more than a second or two. I have a bite on my knee. Not a handy body part to stuff under the bathroom sink faucet....so I used a wash cloth and that worked fine.

Willow101


----------



## newturkey (May 4, 2007)

Vinegar Works Wonders


----------



## redhawk3801 (Jul 13, 2008)

If you can find any jewelweed, it works wonders on poision ivy and anything else that itches. I try to harvest it in the fall, and soak the leaves in witch hazel for 2 weeks. The witch hazel will turn orange. Strain the leaves out and you can use this in a spray bottle for itching. Jewelweed is also commonly called touch-me-not - the website link below will tell you more about it.

http://www.hbci.com/~wenonah/hydro/jewelwed.htm


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

This isn't an herbal remedy, but it sure does work! I got eat up by mosquitos last night in the garden. Was sitting here today idly scratching at a bite and hubby's bottle of Visine-A caught my eye...."Antihistimine and redness remover". Hmmm...it occured to me that antihistimines stop itching so I squirted some on my mosquito bites. They haven't itched since and the swelling is almost completely gone.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I've dabbed vinegar on them with relief. Apple cider vinegar - less stinky. It works for me. 

*Ravenlost* - Hmmm... The Visine trick I will try in the future - thanks!


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know with mosquitoes bite, but I used it with Poison whatever plant I don't remember which one. I put some vicks on it and VIOLA, you can try, please let me know...


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Plantain. I made a plantain balm and just rub it on the bite. You can also just crush the leaves and rub it on the bites. Take the swelling and itching away quite quickly. Yesterday I was working on the shed, and I didn't see a wasp nest near where I was on the ladder. Next thing I know there was one right on my forearm stinging me. I still don't remember how I got down off the ladder, but I got down and wiped plantain balm all over the area. It really helped take the sting away, and it never swelled. About five minutes later, at the base of the ladder, I got stung twice on my legs at the same time by two yellow jackets. I thought I would be man enough and just suck it up without the plantain balm (false sense of macho from the wasp sting). Well five minutes later the swelling and pain made me grab the plantain balm again. You can't even tell where I was stung on any of the places today.


----------



## FloridaAntiVaxe (Jul 11, 2008)

The best is Nature's Sunshine's Tei-Fu massage lotion.

My one year-old baby stops what he's doing whenever I apply it to his bites because he just loves the relief.










http://www.vitabase.com/supplements/beauty-skin-care/teifumassagelotion.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

A dab of Ammonia on the bite (with a Q-tip) brings immediate releif.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ravenlost said:


> This isn't an herbal remedy, but it sure does work! I got eat up by mosquitos last night in the garden. Was sitting here today idly scratching at a bite and hubby's bottle of Visine-A caught my eye...."Antihistimine and redness remover". Hmmm...it occured to me that antihistimines stop itching so I squirted some on my mosquito bites. They haven't itched since and the swelling is almost completely gone.


What a good idea!


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

smash garlic and apply the pulp to the bite, this is great.


----------

